# Hilfe fische rammen sich



## zephyrkalli (8. Aug. 2011)

Hallo,
seit heute morgen schwimmen meine Goldis und der __ Shubunkin hinter einem koi her und rammen ihn immer in die seite und den bauch? 
warum machen die das? was kann ich machen?
Ist das balzverhalten? 

Bitte Helft mir!

LG
Christoph


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe fische rammen sich*

Hi Christoph,

ja, das rammen hat was mit rammeln zu tun. Die geilen Goldfischkerle halten den Koi wohl für ein besonders großes laichreifes Weibchen ihrer Art

MfG Frank


----------



## zephyrkalli (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe fische rammen sich*

Macht es sinn das Weibchen aus dem teich zu nehmen? sie sieht schon ziemlich schlapp aus! 
und hat keine möglichkeit sich zu wehren!

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe fische rammen sich*

Hallo Christoph,
bei unseren Sarasa und __ Shubunkin beobachte ich das gleiche Verhalten... und habe schon so manches Mal gedacht, "armes Mädel".
Mittlerweile ist es schon zum dritten Mal in diesem Jahr passiert.
Das ist "Natur" und je weniger wir uns einmischen, desto besser kommen die Spezies damit zurecht.


----------



## zephyrkalli (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe fische rammen sich*

Habe die Koidame jetzt rausgenommen und in eine ruhigeres becken gestzt! denke sie wird mir eingehen, liegt bewegeungslos auf dem boden manchmal schwimmt sie noch ein kleines stück! an einigen stellen sieht es so aus als wenn sie verletzungen hätte!

Denke ich werde die goldis und den __ shubunkin aus meinem teich verbannen! wäre dann der dritte Koi der eingeht! 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## zephyrkalli (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe fische rammen sich*

das ist die kleine Dame!
:?


----------



## MonaNelly (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe fische rammen sich*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Das ist "Natur" und je weniger wir uns einmischen, desto besser kommen die Spezies damit zurecht.



naja, in der natur leben fische in großen gewässern und können sich aus dem weg gehen!?!


----------



## sanatee (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe fische rammen sich*

könnte es evtl auch sein, da der Fisch krank ist und die anderen das spüren und deshalb da drauf losgehen?


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe fische rammen sich*



sanatee schrieb:


> könnte es evtl auch sein, da der Fisch krank ist und die anderen das spüren und deshalb da drauf losgehen?


Hallo Bianca,
Wenn es nicht grade eine Art ist, die das anders handhabt, dann ist es eher so, dass sich kranke Fische eher von selber separieren und (zumindest habe ich es bisher so erlebt) und meist auch in ruhe gelassen werden.

Auch wenn ich meine Goldis nach dem Laichspiel nicht untersucht habe, bisher haben es alle überlebt, auch wenn es halt mal ein paar Stunden pro Tag und mal 3 Tage hintereinander in den Morgenstunden angehalten hat.
Nachtrag:sehe grade, das ich grade was vermischt habe... deswegen der Trenner. 
@Christoph:
Und wenn ich das auf den Bildern richtig sehe, dann sind ja wohl nur ein paar Schuppen auf der Strecke geblieben, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Und wie alt und wie Groß ist die bedrängte Dame denn?


----------



## zephyrkalli (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe fische rammen sich*

Also sie ist ca. 13 cm lang und ich habe sie vor zwei monaten geholt! denke sie müsste so zwei jahre alt sein! 
Das Problem ist ja das das nicht nur ein oder zwei stunden so ging sondern den ganzen tag!
Dummerweise musste ich arbeiten und konnte so nicht schneller eingreifen als am nachmittag!
jetzt liegt sie auf der seite und der bereich hinter dem After ist stark rot!
Denke sie wird mir auch eingehen! 
Werde die goldi männchen und den __ shubunkin aus meinem teich verbannen! 

oder ich hole mehr weibchen damit sich das ganze mehr auf die masse verteilt!


----------



## Daniteich (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe fische rammen sich*

hallo zephyrkalli,

ich hatte bei mir das gleiche problem ... ich habe die goldfische verschenkt und jetzt nur noch 3 shubumkin/schleierschwänze im teich.
die sind anscheinend hartnäckiger als koi´s was das treiben angeht. habe auch ein weibchen so verloren .. die war fix und alle.
wobei ob dein fisch wirklich schon laichfähig ist ... 13cm und 2 jahre passen eigentlich nicht zusammen.. hast du den fisch schon solange bei dir ?? 

lg dani


----------



## zephyrkalli (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe fische rammen sich*

hatte den fisch erst seit juni! hat sich erledigt! war wohl zuviel für sie! schade


----------



## Zander35 (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe fische rammen sich*

Hallo,
ich habe bei mir im Teich auch laichreife Karpfen,Koi aber auch __ Giebel im Teich die sich kräftig vermehren....
(Habe diese Laichspiele schon oft beobachtet.) Doch ist es bei mir noch NIE vorkommen,dass durch\bei dem Laichakt einer eingegangen ist.


----------



## Inken (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe fische rammen sich*

Es tut mir sehr leid um dein Mädel.. 

Ich hatte auch vor Jahren einen ramponierten __ Goldfisch. Allerdings war sie damals die einzige Dame im Teich und daher stark frequentiert.. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23356

Wenn die Herren jögsch sind, können sie ein Mädel bis zur Erschöpfung hetzen. Meine Kleine war damals auch völlig am Ende..


----------



## zephyrkalli (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe fische rammen sich*

Werde mir morgen nochmal ein Paar Kois Holen! und da werden dann ein Paar damen dabei sein! dann können die die männer Hetzen


----------

